# anys - pronunciació



## ernest_

Hola,
Voldria preguntar-vos quin és l'últim so que feu en pronunciar la paraula 'anys'.
Adéu.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo faig una xeix, com 'ix' de _peix_ (sense pronunciar la i). 

Edito - Això pronunciant la paraula sola, sense res darrere, és clar.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Jo diria que una "s", o potser quelcom que s'acosta més a una "j" (més que no pas a una xeix). (La veritat és que no ho sé distingir molt bé.)


----------



## ernest_

Doncs jo com la betulina, definitivament un so "ixxx" com a "peix", tot i que podria ser com una "j" si es sonoritzés.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Diria que la essa em sona un xic sonora.


----------



## Dixie!

Estic seguríssima que tots estem pronunciant la paraula abans de contestar! 

A mi el que dic em sona com a una "shh".

Per cert, per què ho preguntes, Ernest?


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Dixie, d'acord amb tu, potser "shh".

I tu Ernest?


----------



## Namarne

Sí, tens raó, Dixie, però jo estic a la feina i no puc dir-ho en veu alta. Potser per això em surt tan sonora...


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Sí, tens raó, Dixie, però jo estic a la feina i no puc dir-ho en veu alta. Potser per això em surt tan sonora...


 
Hola Nam,

Nomès has de demanar a algú company quant anys té. Però que sigui company no companyera .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## jaume60

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Jo faig una xeix, com 'ix' de _peix_ (sense pronunciar la i).
> 
> Edito - Això pronunciant la paraula sola, sense res darrere, és clar.


 
Jo també, la veritat és que no m'he fixat massa.

Jaume


----------



## ernest_

Normalment deu ser un so /ʃ/, o /ʒ/ si el següent so és sonor.

Ho preguntava perquè intuïa alguna cosa estranya en aquesta paraula, i m'he adonat que el que m'estranyava és que la 's' no es pronuncia com a tal. Això deu passar amb tots els plurals que acaben en 'nys', i no sé si en algun altre cas.


----------



## La_Martona

ernest_ said:


> Normalment deu ser un so /ʃ/, o /ʒ/ si el següent so és sonor.
> 
> Ho preguntava perquè intuïa alguna cosa estranya en aquesta paraula, i m'he adonat que el que m'estranyava és que la 's' no es pronuncia com a tal. Això deu passar amb tots els plurals que acaben en 'nys', i no sé si en algun altre cas.


 
Efectivament, la essa assimila el lloc d'articulació de la palatal enterior, per tant, la essa que normalment és alveolar, s'articula al paladar . Això sempre passarà quan tingui un so palatal precedent. La transcripció fonètica seria, com molt bé poses [aøS] "anx". Tot i que crec que en algun lloc de les illes, com a Menorca, diuen "ains" [ajns].


----------



## Namarne

La_Martona said:


> Tot i que crec que en algun lloc de les illes, com a Menorca, diuen "ains" [ajns].


Pot ser que a la Franja ho diguin així, també? Jo diria que sí. I a algunes zones de parla ribagorçana diuen "ans", directament. (Bé, ja entenc que el tema no era precisament el mot "anys", sinó aquesta combinació de fonemes.)


----------



## jaume60

No entenc, que no vol dir que no la respecti, aquesta preocupació per la pronunciació.

Jaume


----------



## Namarne

jaume60 said:


> No entenc, que no vol dir que no la respecti, aquesta preocupació per la pronunciació.


I qui està preocupat?


----------



## jaume60

Namarne said:


> I qui està preocupat?


 
Des de el moment que la qüestió es planteja és perquè si demostra interés.

Atesa l'expressió sobre la que pregunta, he vist que depenent de quina part del territori ens referim la manera de pronunciar varia.

Una altra cosa és preguntar la pronunciació de *setze jutges....*

Jaume


----------



## ivanovic77

Al diccionari Alcover-Moll cada paraula té un apartat fonètic on també hi apareixen els plurals. Us enganxo la part corresponent a la paraula *any-anys*:



> Fon.: áɲ (pir-or., or., occ., val., bal., alg.). *Pronúncia del pl. anys*: áɲs (Perpinyà, Noedes, Fontpedrosa, Prats de M., Sallagosa, Angustrina, Porté, Puigcerdà, Martinet, Ribes, Ripoll, Olot, Capmany, Cadaqués, Bagà, Berga, Manresa, Granollers, Sort, Oliana, Tremp, Balaguer, Artesa, Tamarit de L., Fraga, Ciutadella, Eiv.); áɲʃ (Pobla de L., Torre de C., Tremp, Ponts, Arbúcies, Caldes de Ma., Vilafranca del P., Sta. Col. de Q., Eiv.); áɲʧ (Pobla de L., Torre de C., Boí, Vilaller, Tremp, Balaguer, Ll., Arbeca, Tarr., Val., Llíria, Gandia, Porreres); áјɲs (Puigcerdà, Gòsol, La Seu d'U.); áјɲʃ (Mercadal, St. Climent de Men.); áјns (Manacor, Santanyí, Porreres).


 
Ja veieu que hi ha maneres diferents segons la regió. Jo ho pronuncio així: [áɲʃ], acabat en x, com si digués *anyx*. Veig que, segons el diccionari, és la pronunciació de Vilafranca del Penedès, que és a prop d'on visc, així que ja m'està bé...


----------



## La_Martona

ivanovic77 said:


> Ja veieu que hi ha maneres diferents segons la regió. Jo ho pronuncio així: [áɲʃ], acabat en x, com si digués *anyx*. Veig que, segons el diccionari, és la pronunciació de Vilafranca del Penedès, que és a prop d'on visc, així que ja m'està bé...


 

Passen coses paranormals...  T'anava a contestar perquè a la pàgina del fòrum es llegia "Jo ho pronuncio així: [áɲʃ], acabat en tx, com si digués *anytx*." En canvi, quan s'ha obert el requadre per contestar-te veig que posa "Jo ho pronuncio així: [áɲʃ], acabat en x, com si digués *anyx*.". Que fort. O sigui que, ben bé no sé què has escrit però m'imagino que la segona opció, que també és com ho pronuncio jo.

A mi em costa de creure que hi hagi gent que digui [áɲs] perquè és molt difícil articulatòriament parlant. A més, conec gent de vora Manresa i ho pronuncien com jo. Potser és un fet que ha anat canviant generacionalment...


----------



## ivanovic77

Sí, és perquè he editat el post. La veritat és que he hagut de pronunciar la paraula unes 20 vegades per saber si ho pronuncio així o aixà. Al principi m'ha semblat una cosa, i després l'altra... 

Tens raó, a mi també em costa articular [áɲs], però quan ho pronuncio, em sembla haver-ho sentit abans en algú, així que és possible. Em pregunto com han fet aquest estudi. Em sembla curiós que dins de la mateixa província de Girona, a Olot, Ripoll i Cadaqués diguin [áɲs] mentre que a Arbúcies i Caldes de Malavella diuen [áɲʃ], i si segueixes avall cap a Granollers, tornen a dir [áɲs]. És un mapa fonètic completament arbitrari...

(El jaume_60 estarà content amb nosaltres... )


----------



## jaume60

Si estic content de i amb vosaltres

Jaume


----------



## clar88

Jo som de Mallorca, i tota sa meva vida he pronunciat anys com: 'ains'. Jo diría que a ses illes, normalment ho pronunciam així!

Pep


----------



## ernest_

clar88 said:


> Jo som de Mallorca, i tota sa meva vida he pronunciat anys com: 'ains'. Jo diría que a ses illes, normalment ho pronunciam així!



Ja em sona això de "ains" ara que ho dius...


----------



## scorpio1984

A veure, és molt senzill: és pronuncia aquesta seqüència de fonemes (ho escric així perquè no sé on trobar els simbols fonètics aquí al teclat) "a"+"ny"+"ix". és a dir, després del so de la vocal "a" i de la "ny" pronunciem el so de la xeix, com a "xocolata", però correctament pronunciada en català (no com a "tx", és a dir, s'ha de fer fricativa com a "coixí". Ni més ni menys). 
Espero haver-me explicat bé. 

apa, que vagi bé!


----------



## elMagnate

Al sud de la província de valència lo que més se sent és /anytx/.

A València capital i rodalies (sobretot rodalies xD) s'arriba a sentir /antx/


----------



## jogrey

Pronunciem [áɲs] al Conflent (Prada) i també a Perpinyà.


----------



## scorpio1984

No vull semblar desconsiderada cap a la gent del Pais Valencià, o Perpinyà o etc, però jo crec que sería millor que es fixi en la pronunciació del català estandar (no confondre amb el català de Barcelona, és diferent. L'estàndard és la fonètica que ensenyen a les escoles de teatre per poder unificar el català, perquè sinó ens tornariem bojos amb totes les maneres diferents de parlar que hi ha als països catalans! no cal ni que parlem de provincies sinó de CIUTATS! i no n'hi pas poques de ciutats i pobles en tot el territori català...). Jo puc dir que la manera que he dit és la del català estandard, ja que he estudiat teatre i m'han ensenyat el català estandard (un català que tampoc és el meu). Bé doncs, espero que no us ho prengueu malament!


----------



## scorpio1984

més que res perquè sinó els estrangers es tornarien bojos amb els mils de parlars que tenim aquí...


----------



## Favara

elMagnate said:


> Al sud de la província de valència lo que més se sent és /anytx/.
> 
> A València capital i rodalies (sobretot rodalies xD) s'arriba a sentir /antx/


Una miqueta més avall (Marina) es sent tant /aɲʃ/ com /aɲz/, /aɲs/, /aɲtʃ/ i /aɲdʒ/. Sóm variables.


----------



## elMagnate

Favara said:


> Una miqueta més avall (Marina) es sent tant /aɲʃ/ com /aɲz/, /aɲs/, /aɲtʃ/ i /aɲdʒ/. Sóm variables.



Sí que és cert, perquè uns dies després d'haver comentat, em vaig trobar a gent d'Alcoi i de Pego i els vaig preguntar. Diuen que no saben, que segons com els isca. A vegades /anyx/, altres /anytx/ i inclús /anys/


----------

